# Politica e mafia : 37 arresti a Roma , indagato Alemanno .



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2014)

Scoppiato nella notte il caso " Mafia capitale " serie di arresti 37 per ogni tipo di reato di stampo mafioso . Molti i politici di professioni indagati tra qui segnaliamo : 

Alemanno ( FI - ex Pdl ecc ecc ) 
Mirko Coratti ( PD ) 
luca Granaio ( Forza italia ) 
Daniele Ozzimo ( PD ) 

e tantissimi altri sempre nell ambiente della politica italiana... 

vi sottolineo una parte fondamentale delle dichiarazioni del Gip : " Le erogazioni a favore di Alemanno sono documentate . Soldi,diretti all'ex sindaco anche come "finanziamento della sua attività politica"che ne hanno permesso l'elezione a


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2014)

Scusate ma al netto di tutti i commenti che possiamo fare questa volta non posso non dirvi #RIVOTATELI è .. 

io non capisco cosa debba avere ancora in mano l'italiano per decidere di non VOTARE PIU' questa gente ... ciò non comporta il votare il movimento sia chiaro.. MA NON QUESTI.. non vedere che PD , PDL , FI , NCD sono tutti nella stessa barca ?


----------



## James Watson (3 Dicembre 2014)

Al di là del fatto che chi ha commesso dei reati debba pagare fino all'ultimo giorno di carcere o di centesimo di euro rubato, indipendentemente dalla sua collocazione politica, io veramente Lollo non capisco come una persona intelligente come te non riesca proprio a capire che finché voi simpatizzanti/sostenitori/esponenti del movimento vi arenate sempre sul solito discorso del "sono tutti disonesti uguali come fate a votarli ancora?" non vi schioderete mai dal vostro 20% (che è già tanto) mentre i partiti così detti "tradizionali" faranno incetta di voti..


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Al di là del fatto che chi ha commesso dei reati debba pagare fino all'ultimo giorno di carcere o di centesimo di euro rubato, indipendentemente dalla sua collocazione politica, io veramente Lollo non capisco come una persona intelligente come te non riesca proprio a capire che finché voi simpatizzanti/sostenitori/esponenti del movimento vi arenate sempre sul solito discorso del "sono tutti disonesti uguali come fate a votarli ancora?" non vi schioderete mai dal vostro 20% (che è già tanto) mentre i partiti così detti "tradizionali" faranno incetta di voti..



Non voglio parlare di questo , qui si parla dei MAFIOSI targati PD e FORZA ITALIA , quando si parla di mafia bisogna essere cattivi e decisi senza perdersi in altri discorsi ( sempre gli stessi tra l'altro ) . 

qui non si parla del M5S , qui si CONDANNA la politica mafiosa .

Ps : non ho trovato tuoi commenti qui : Approvato emendamento Movimento 5 stelle sulla edilizia scolastica


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Dicembre 2014)

ho sempre sostenuto che nella questione immigrati chi ci guadagna di piu sono i criminali italiani , infatti basta leggere l'articolo del fattoquotidiano . L'aspetto più esilarante è che in questo scandalo c'è anche il camerata alemanno


----------



## runner (3 Dicembre 2014)

si sa che il primo problema varo in Italia è la mafia, a mio avviso il miglior modo per debellarla è dare moltissimo potere ai sindaci inmodo che il cittadino possa avere un immediato riscontro e la politica possa così avere le mani sciolte....

certo che se i soldi arrivano da lontano per fare cose decise da persone sconosciute o quasi politicamente, allora non ne usciremo mai


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ho sempre sostenuto che nella questione immigrati chi ci guadagna di piu sono i criminali italiani , infatti basta leggere l'articolo del fattoquotidiano . L'aspetto più esilarante che in questo scandalo c'è anche il camerata alemanno



tutta solo ed esclusivamente facciata ... tutti che fanno i " fascisti " o i " comunisti " rigorosamente tra virgolette solo per ingannare il fesso di turno che crede ancora in ideali del 1900 .. 

invece poi giu le telecamere sono li che bevono e magggnano alla faccia sua e delle sue 8 ore in fabbrica..


----------



## smallball (3 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Al di là del fatto che chi ha commesso dei reati debba pagare fino all'ultimo giorno di carcere o di centesimo di euro rubato, indipendentemente dalla sua collocazione politica, io veramente Lollo non capisco come una persona intelligente come te non riesca proprio a capire che finché voi simpatizzanti/sostenitori/esponenti del movimento vi arenate sempre sul solito discorso del "sono tutti disonesti uguali come fate a votarli ancora?" non vi schioderete mai dal vostro 20% (che è già tanto) mentre i partiti così detti "tradizionali" faranno incetta di voti..


e' decisamente piu' facile distruggere che costruire


----------



## juventino (3 Dicembre 2014)

Scommettiamo che di tutte queste persone manco uno si farà un giorno di carcere?


----------



## dottor Totem (3 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scusate ma al netto di tutti i commenti che possiamo fare questa volta non posso non dirvi #RIVOTATELI è ..
> 
> io non capisco cosa debba avere ancora in mano l'italiano per decidere di non VOTARE PIU' questa gente ... ciò non comporta il votare il movimento sia chiaro.. MA NON QUESTI.. non vedere che PD , PDL , FI , NCD sono tutti nella stessa barca ?



Semplicemente perché hanno tutto l'interesse a mantenere intatto il sistema corruttivo. 
Ci sono milioni di impiegati pubblici, pensionati, affaristi, religiosi, dipendenti che lavorano per enti statali, mantenuti e ruffiani che non hanno nessun interesse che le cose cambino. 
Io non la chiamerei mafia (sembra richiamare qualcosa distante dalla società) ma questo è un vero sistema corruttivo che dà lavoro a milioni di persone, consapevoli del loro ruolo di complici. 
Solo chi è disperato, giovane senza futuro, disoccupato, senza casa o senza famiglia, chi pensa al futuro dei propri figli e chi è onesto intellettualmente può pensare ad un cambiamento, magari con in mano una vanga o un badile.
D'altronde il motto italiano per eccellenza è "dottò, capisc'ammè, tengo famiglia!".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2014)

La trattativa Stato-Mafia è alla base della nascita di questo paese, si è sviluppata con esso e vive tutt'ora. Impossibile fare pulizia secondo me, forse e dico forse, l'unica sarebbe il M5S.


----------



## runner (3 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La trattativa Stato-Mafia è alla base della nascita di questo paese, si è sviluppata con esso e vive tutt'ora. Impossibile fare pulizia secondo me, forse e dico forse, l'unica sarebbe il M5S.



allora siamo a posto


----------



## Doctore (3 Dicembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo che di tutte queste persone manco uno si farà un giorno di carcere?



perche non si fanno un giorno di carcere?'perche i magistrati sono incapaci a fare il loro mestiere forse?
In italia viviamo nella totale illegalità i mafiosi da una parte e i magistrati che fanno indagini sparano nomi importanti e poi finisce tutto in fuffa....
I mafiosi continuano a fare il loro mestiere qualcuno magari che non centrava nulla ci va di mezzo...i magistrati che canano le indagini continuano a fare il loro lavoro senza nessuna sanzione.
A me pare che ci sia un incapacità da parte dei magistrati di fare il loro lavoro ma non per malafede(magari qualcuno si)ma proprio non sono preparati tecnicamente...
Basta vedere i delitti non risolti dalle forze dell ordine insieme ai magistrati che non riescono a trovare un colpevole...e qualcuno dirà ehhhh ogni giorno risolviamo i delitti...facile farlo con quelli che confessano il reato....il caso yara,garlasco prove scomparse e riapparse per una distrazione ecc...


----------



## Doctore (3 Dicembre 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perché hanno tutto l'interesse a mantenere intatto il sistema corruttivo.
> Ci sono milioni di impiegati pubblici, pensionati, affaristi, religiosi, dipendenti che lavorano per enti statali, mantenuti e ruffiani che non hanno nessun interesse che le cose cambino.
> Io non la chiamerei mafia (sembra richiamare qualcosa distante dalla società) ma questo è un vero sistema corruttivo che dà lavoro a milioni di persone, consapevoli del loro ruolo di complici.
> Solo chi è disperato, giovane senza futuro, disoccupato, senza casa o senza famiglia, chi pensa al futuro dei propri figli e chi è onesto intellettualmente può pensare ad un cambiamento, magari con in mano una vanga o un badile.
> D'altronde il motto italiano per eccellenza è "dottò, capisc'ammè, tengo famiglia!".



da scolpire nella pietra...tragica verità


----------



## juventino (3 Dicembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> perche non si fanno un giorno di carcere?'perche i magistrati sono incapaci a fare il loro mestiere forse?
> In italia viviamo nella totale illegalità i mafiosi da una parte e i magistrati che fanno indagini sparano nomi importanti e poi finisce tutto in fuffa....
> I mafiosi continuano a fare il loro mestiere qualcuno magari che non centrava nulla ci va di mezzo...i magistrati che canano le indagini continuano a fare il loro lavoro senza nessuna sanzione.
> A me pare che ci sia un incapacità da parte dei magistrati di fare il loro lavoro ma non per malafede(magari qualcuno si)ma proprio non sono preparati tecnicamente...
> Basta vedere i delitti non risolti dalle forze dell ordine insieme ai magistrati che non riescono a trovare un colpevole...e qualcuno dirà ehhhh ogni giorno risolviamo i delitti...facile farlo con quelli che confessano il reato.



Sfondi un cancello aperto con me. D'altronde se la magistratura funzionasse davvero come si deve i carceri sarebbero pieni di questi delinquenti.


----------



## Doctore (3 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La trattativa Stato-Mafia è alla base della nascita di questo paese, si è sviluppata con esso e vive tutt'ora. Impossibile fare pulizia secondo me, forse e dico forse, l'unica sarebbe il M5S.



ma guarda qualsiasi movimento che vive di dogmi è contro la mafia...pero non significa che sono la soluzione.
Basta andare dai nostalgici del duce,di lenin,stalin ecc


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Dicembre 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Semplicemente perché hanno tutto l'interesse a mantenere intatto il sistema corruttivo.
> Ci sono milioni di impiegati pubblici, pensionati, affaristi, religiosi, dipendenti che lavorano per enti statali, mantenuti e ruffiani che non hanno nessun interesse che le cose cambino.
> Io non la chiamerei mafia (sembra richiamare qualcosa distante dalla società) ma questo è un vero sistema corruttivo che dà lavoro a milioni di persone, consapevoli del loro ruolo di complici.
> Solo chi è disperato, giovane senza futuro, disoccupato, senza casa o senza famiglia, chi pensa al futuro dei propri figli e chi è onesto intellettualmente può pensare ad un cambiamento, magari con in mano una vanga o un badile.
> D'altronde il motto italiano per eccellenza è "dottò, capisc'ammè, tengo famiglia!".


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La trattativa Stato-Mafia è alla base della nascita di questo paese, si è sviluppata con esso e vive tutt'ora. Impossibile fare pulizia secondo me, forse e dico forse, l'unica sarebbe il M5S.



Sì, con le chiacchiere e con il blogghe.

Casalercio crea un Didda-Robocop e lo manda a dstruggere tutte le organizzazioni criminali sparse per il territorio.

Riguardo la notizia, non c'è davvero nulla di cui stupirsi. Ormai sono cose che fanno parte del costume di questo paese. Funziona così da sempre, ed ovunque. Mica solo da ieri, ed a Roma. Siamo in Italia.


----------



## James Watson (3 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non voglio parlare di questo , qui si parla dei MAFIOSI targati PD e FORZA ITALIA , quando si parla di mafia bisogna essere cattivi e decisi senza perdersi in altri discorsi ( sempre gli stessi tra l'altro ) .
> 
> qui non si parla del M5S , qui si CONDANNA la politica mafiosa .
> 
> Ps : non ho trovato tuoi commenti qui : Approvato emendamento Movimento 5 stelle sulla edilizia scolastica



Dici che non vuoi parlare di questo ma poi mi tiri in ballo su un'altra discussione che nulla ha a che vedere con questa. Che cosa ne penso dell'emendamento sull'edilizia scolastica? cosa devo commentare? mi sembra una cosa buona e sono contento che sia passata, come dovresti essere contento tu dei fondi che sono stati sbloccati dalla presidenza del consiglio sempre per l'edilizia scolastica, il mio comune ha avuto uno sblocco del patto di stabilità per 200.000 euro.

Vogliamo parlare di mafia? e che cosa potremmo dire senza scadere nella banalità di frasi trite e ritrite?
intanto, per esempio, mi piacerebbe che si commentasse questo:

Ma sicuramente le frasi sono state "decontestualizzate" etc etc.. qui siamo in presenza di un gruppo di parlamentari che non è neanche nelle condizioni di poter dire "il mio capo ha detto una *******, poteva evitare", perché sanno benissimo che fine fanno se lo attaccano..... ah già ma è solo il "megafono"....


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2014)

Sposta L attenzione e confondi ... Ho fatto 6 anni di PNL ste storie con me non funzionano ... Parliamo dei tuoi amici del Pd mafiosi portati in carcere ?


----------



## James Watson (3 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sposta L attenzione e confondi ... Ho fatto 6 anni di PNL ste storie con me non funzionano ... Parliamo dei tuoi amici del Pd mafiosi portati in carcere ?



Non c'è niente da dire: se vengono condannati devono marcire in galera fino all'ultimo giorno. Io questo l'ho SEMPRE detto e ridetto, di TUTTI, l'ho ribadito anche all'inizio di questa discussione, cosa devo aggiungere ancora?. Adesso ho capito perché non rispondi mai alle domande che ti si fanno sulle contraddizioni a 5 stelle... hai fatto 6 anni di PNL.
Adesso si spiega i continui "eh ma il Pd....": sposta l'attenzione e confondi, semplice..


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non c'è niente da dire: se vengono condannati devono marcire in galera fino all'ultimo giorno. Io questo l'ho SEMPRE detto e ridetto, di TUTTI, l'ho ribadito anche all'inizio di questa discussione, cosa devo aggiungere ancora?. Adesso ho capito perché non rispondi mai alle domande che ti si fanno sulle contraddizioni a 5 stelle... hai fatto 6 anni di PNL.
> Adesso si spiega i continui "eh ma il Pd....": sposta l'attenzione e confondi, semplice..



Come stai facendo tu ora spostando L attevziobe ancora sul movimento, ripeto post su mafia pd e FI qui il movimento è off topic ( grazie a Dio ) .. Non usciamo dalla discussione ..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ho sempre sostenuto che nella questione immigrati chi ci guadagna di piu sono i criminali italiani , infatti basta leggere l'articolo del fattoquotidiano . L'aspetto più esilarante è che in questo scandalo c'è anche il camerata alemanno



Sottoscrivo.

La cosa più schifosa sono le coperative che si mangiano i soldi per gli immigrati. Veramente indegna la frase dell'intercettazione:

“Con gli immigrati si fanno molti più soldi che con la droga”

Loro stessi creano i problemi di malessere sociale per mangiarsi i soldi e poi con 4 stupidate dette ai fessi si fanno rieleggere non risolvendo nulla.

Oppure c'è chi si riempe la bocca di "parole (solo parole) nobili", quando il vero intento è fottersi i soldi e basta. Che pena.

La cosa più brutta è che probabilmente questo scandalo passerà sottotraccia per via del caso del bimbo morto, dove faranno 5258964 ore di trasmissioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, con le chiacchiere e con il blogghe.
> 
> Casalercio crea un Didda-Robocop e lo manda a dstruggere tutte le organizzazioni criminali sparse per il territorio.
> 
> Riguardo la notizia, non c'è davvero nulla di cui stupirsi. Ormai sono cose che fanno parte del costume di questo paese. Funziona così da sempre, ed ovunque. Mica solo da ieri, ed a Roma. Siamo in Italia.


Soluzione non intesa come "pulitori". La pulizia si fa non con gli eroi ma con cose serie, intendo dire che la classe politica andrebbe rinnovata perché la classe politica attuale è figlia di quella precedente, quindi serva delle stesse logiche del passato, per l'appunto quello che vedono politica e crimine andare a braccetto. Loro sotto un certo punto di vista sono le cosiddette facce nuove.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Soluzione non intesa come "pulitori". La pulizia si fa non con gli eroi ma con cose serie, intendo dire che la classe politica andrebbe rinnovata perché la classe politica attuale è figlia di quella precedente, quindi serva delle stesse logiche del passato, per l'appunto quello che vedono politica e crimine andare a braccetto. Loro sotto un certo punto di vista sono le cosiddette facce nuove.



Non penso sia così facile. La prossima classe politica sarà figlia di questa, e la madre di quella nuova ancora. Purtroppo ci sono fattori che possono venire estirpati solo con un'esplosione atomica.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non penso sia così facile. La prossima classe politica sarà figlia di questa, e la madre di quella nuova ancora. Purtroppo ci sono fattori che possono venire estirpati solo con un'esplosione atomica.


Sono d'accordo, perciò non li presentavo come la soluzione definitiva ma una possibilità per lo meno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non penso sia così facile. La prossima classe politica sarà figlia di questa, e la madre di quella nuova ancora. Purtroppo ci sono fattori che possono venire estirpati solo con un'esplosione atomica.



vero infatti la nostra è una speranza , una sola possibilità visto che quello che questi personaggi fanno lo sappiamo bene e questa notizia ne è solo la prova.. almeno li abbiamo la non sicurezza che siamo come il passato.. 

speriamo


----------



## James Watson (3 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come stai facendo tu ora spostando L attevziobe ancora sul movimento, ripeto post su mafia pd e FI qui il movimento è off topic ( grazie a Dio ) .. Non usciamo dalla discussione ..



sei tu che tiri indirettamente in ballo le altre forze politiche sostenendo che, sulla base di queste notizie, un cittadino non dovrebbe più votare per PD o FI. Io mi sono permesso di fare una domanda, che ripeto: non riesco a capire come non riusciate a rendervi conto che questa argomentazione "non votate più il partito x perché gli esponenti y,z,c,v... del partito x sono stati arrestati per il crimine a" non smuoverà un singolo voto.
Non sto dicendo che questo sia giusto o sbagliato, ma non sono io a dirlo, sono gli ultimi trent'anni di storia repubblicana a dimostrarlo.
Veramente, non capisco, se volete prendere il disturbo di spiegarmi come mai pensate questo sono qui tutto orecchi.. altrimenti continuate pure così, io ve lo ripeto da mesi e voi continuate a non schiodarvi da quella quota..


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, perciò non li presentavo come la soluzione definitiva ma una possibilità per lo meno.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vero infatti la nostra è una speranza , una sola possibilità visto che quello che questi personaggi fanno lo sappiamo bene e questa notizia ne è solo la prova.. almeno li abbiamo la non sicurezza che siamo come il passato..
> 
> speriamo



La storia non è prorpio una linea ma una spezzata che procede a strattoni. Qui cambierà qualcosa quando dopo aver raschiato il fondo del barile ci si accorgerà che ci stiamo solo graffiando le mani. Ma non credo che nè il mov. nè nessun'altra forza sia abbastanza decisiva.


----------



## vota DC (3 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Al di là del fatto che chi ha commesso dei reati debba pagare fino all'ultimo giorno di carcere o di centesimo di euro rubato, indipendentemente dalla sua collocazione politica, io veramente Lollo non capisco come una persona intelligente come te non riesca proprio a capire che finché voi simpatizzanti/sostenitori/esponenti del movimento vi arenate sempre sul solito discorso del "sono tutti disonesti uguali come fate a votarli ancora?" non vi schioderete mai dal vostro 20% (che è già tanto) mentre i partiti così detti "tradizionali" faranno incetta di voti..



Nel caso specifico del Lazio temo che ormai i distinguo siano "è solo mafioso" come nel caso di Alemanno a "è pure pedofilo" come nel caso di Floriani. La Bonino (ex candidata alla regione) magari no, però viene da fuori, idem Ignazio Marino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2014)

Il M5s chiederà lo scioglimento del comune di Roma per infiltrazioni mafiose !!!
Avanti così , L unico partito a non essere finito in mezzo a tutto questo .. Orgoglioso di loro .


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il M5s chiederà lo scioglimento del comune di Roma per infiltrazioni mafiose !!!
> Avanti così , *L unico partito a non essere finito in mezzo a tutto questo* .. Orgoglioso di loro .



Fatti una marzulliana domanda e datti una risposta.

A parte sterili battute sarebbe un brutto colpo, però almeno così forse riusciranno a fare il bilancio di previsione entro Dicembre dell'anno dopo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2014)

PD romano azzerato , chiesto DA RENZI il commissariamento del suo stesso partito sezione di Roma .


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il M5s chiederà lo scioglimento del comune di Roma per infiltrazioni mafiose !!!
> Avanti così , L unico partito a non essere finito in mezzo a tutto questo .. Orgoglioso di loro .



scusa lollo , ma come avrebbe fatto il movimento ad essere coinvolto nello scandalo se è nato l'altro ieri e non occupa posizioni rilevanti (cioè non gestisce direttamente i soldi) ? capisco sostenere il movimento , anche io simpatizzo per loro , però un pò di obiettività non guasterebbe


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> scusa lollo , ma come avrebbe fatto il movimento ad essere coinvolto nello scandalo se è nato l'altro ieri e non occupa posizioni rilevanti (cioè non gestisce direttamente i soldi) ? capisco sostenere il movimento , anche io simpatizzo per loro , però un pò di obiettività non guasterebbe



Beh insomma , prova a vedere NCD o qualche gruppo " appena nato "


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh insomma , prova a vedere NCD o qualche gruppo " appena nato "



gruppo nuovo solo di nome , ma i loschi individui che ne fanno parte sono sempre quelli


----------



## juventino (4 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il M5s chiederà lo scioglimento del comune di Roma per infiltrazioni mafiose !!!
> Avanti così , L unico partito a non essere finito in mezzo a tutto questo .. Orgoglioso di loro .



A questo giro sono pienamente coi grillini. Ma veramente qualcuno pensa che tutta questa corte dei miracoli non abbia qualche infiltrato pure nella giunta di Marino? Il comune di Roma va sciolto. Punto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> A questo giro sono pienamente coi grillini. Ma veramente qualcuno pensa che tutta questa corte dei miracoli non abbia qualche infiltrato pure nella giunta di Marino? Il comune di Roma va sciolto. Punto.



Hai idea cosa vorrebbe dire ? il terremoto che creerebbe una cosa del genere ?


----------



## runner (4 Dicembre 2014)

bisogna azzerare la politica Italiana..... 5stelle compreso.....

scherzi a parte è facile parlare adesso, io l'ho sempre sostenuto che per combattere la mafia bisogna dare più potere ai comuni in modo che pubblici ministeri e cittadini possano vedere come vengono spesi i soldi e capire intuitivamente se qualcosa non va per la strada giusta

come è possibile che i rom e gli immigrati (ammesso che sia giusto che ce ne siano così tanti) vivano così male e gli Italiani così tassati se poi nessuno sta bene?
Vuol dire che qualcuno ci mangiava sopra....


----------



## James Watson (4 Dicembre 2014)

Giusto per precisare, comunque, fatte salve tutte le premesse che ho fatto precedentemente:
Del PD ci sono 3 indagati a piede libero che sono un consigliere regionale (Patanè), l'assessore alla casa del Comune (Ozzimo) e il presidente del consiglio comunale (Mirko Coratti). Nei 37 arrestati quindi non ci dovrebbero essere persone iscritte al Partito. Però si parla solo del PD. Uno di questi tra l'altro mi risulta si sia già dimesso.

L'unica cosa che mi consola, parzialmente, è che mentre nella destra questa mafia era "a sistema" da noi no, e quindi hanno dovuto andare a cercare e avvicinare i singoli per corromperli...Appare abbastanza chiaro da questa intercettazione:

"Se vinceva Alemanno ce l'avevamo tutti comprati, partivamo fiuu (fonetico intendendo partiamo a razzo, ndr)... C'amo l'assessore ai lavori pubblici, Tredicine doveva stà assessore ai servizi sociali, Cochi andava al verde, Cochi non è comprato però è un amico, Alemanno... Che ***** voi di più...".

Cmq è veramente una vicenda vergognosa....speriamo che ora con il commissariamento del PD locale si riesca a fare un po' di pulizia.

(ps lo ribadisco fino alla noia, la magistratura farà il suo dovere, accerterà le responsabilità e chi ha commesso reati spero vada in galaera fino all'ultimo giorno)


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> bisogna azzerare la politica Italiana..... 5stelle compreso.....
> 
> scherzi a parte è facile parlare adesso, io l'ho sempre sostenuto che per combattere la mafia bisogna dare più potere ai comuni in modo che pubblici ministeri e cittadini possano vedere come vengono spesi i soldi e capire intuitivamente se qualcosa non va per la strada giusta
> 
> ...



Perche 5 stelle ? cosa c'entra il movimento con tutta questa M ? spiegamelo ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Giusto per precisare, comunque, fatte salve tutte le premesse che ho fatto precedentemente:
> Del PD ci sono 3 indagati a piede libero che sono un consigliere regionale (Patanè), l'assessore alla casa del Comune (Ozzimo) e il presidente del consiglio comunale (Mirko Coratti). Nei 37 arrestati quindi non ci dovrebbero essere persone iscritte al Partito. Però si parla solo del PD. Uno di questi tra l'altro mi risulta si sia già dimesso.
> 
> L'unica cosa che mi consola, parzialmente, è che mentre nella destra questa mafia era "a sistema" da noi no, e quindi hanno dovuto andare a cercare e avvicinare i singoli per corromperli...Appare abbastanza chiaro da questa intercettazione:
> ...



Sai che ti apprezzo.. non è facile continuare a credere ad una cosa che palesemente sta andando a pezzi.. complimenti ..


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2014)

Una nazione civile, ora, farebbe questo:

Tutti i protagonisti della vicenda legati ai fori imperiali e lapidati. I più duri, quelli che sopravvivono, chiusi nel Colosseo insieme ad un branco di leoni affamati.

Per ricostruire il tutto: comune di Roma e Regione Lazio in mano (come dico sempre) a premi Nobel stranieri. Militarizzazione di tutti gli affari politici riguardanti Roma ed il Lazio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una nazione civile, ora, farebbe questo:
> 
> Tutti i protagonisti della vicenda legati ai fori imperiali e lapidati. I più duri, quelli che sopravvivono, chiusi nel Colosseo insieme ad un branco di leoni affamati.
> 
> Per ricostruire il tutto: comune di Roma e Regione Lazio in mano (come dico sempre) a premi Nobel stranieri. Militarizzazione di tutti gli affari politici riguardanti Roma ed il Lazio.



Magari !!!!!!


----------



## runner (4 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perche 5 stelle ? cosa c'entra il movimento con tutta questa M ? spiegamelo ?



io azzererei tutta la politica Italiana compresa il 5stelle che stanno a dare retta al miliardario ligure invece di avere una loro indipendenza e fare qualcosa per il paese.....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2014)

Oggi tra l'altro al Senato, PD, Lega, Forza Italia, NCD, hanno votato no, all'uso delle intercettazioni per Azzolini (senatore NCD), indagato in un'inchiesta per appalti...

Tanto per cambiare eh...

Il partito del "nuovo astro ascente" Salvini che tuonava contro la corruzione ieri, mi chiedo perché abbia votato no, sarà stato un "gomblotto".


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> io azzererei tutta la politica Italiana compresa il 5stelle che stanno a dare retta al miliardario ligure invece di avere una loro indipendenza e fare qualcosa per il paese.....




Ma se si è appena messo da parte ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Dicembre 2014)

Ieri ho sentito dire a Di Battista ( il tanto amato dal nostro [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ) che hanno arrestato una persona non ricordo il nome che è il tramite tra la mafia capitale e i politici.. tutto passa da li... se questo parla viene giù il finimondo )..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Dicembre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Oggi tra l'altro al Senato, PD, Lega, Forza Italia, NCD, hanno votato no, all'uso delle intercettazioni per Azzolini (senatore NCD), indagato in un'inchiesta per appalti...
> 
> Tanto per cambiare eh...
> 
> Il partito del "nuovo astro ascente" Salvini che tuonava contro la corruzione ieri, mi chiedo perché abbia votato no, sarà stato un "gomblotto".



a quanto pare belsito (l'ex tesoriere della lega coinvolto nello scandalo diamanti della tanzania) ha detto che salvini prendeva soldi in nero , dopo mi leggo l'articolo sul fatto 



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ieri ho sentito dire a Di Battista ( il tanto amato dal nostro [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ) che hanno arrestato una persona non ricordo il nome che è il tramite tra la mafia capitale e i politici.. tutto passa da li... se questo parla viene giù il finimondo )..



dovrebbe essere buzzi quello che portava la contabilità


----------



## runner (4 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma se si è appena messo da parte ...



Lollo intendiamoci, come ben sai io supporto un'altra tipologia di pensiero, però visto che il 5stelle è diventato a parere tuo l'unico esempio da seguire allora io pretendo che, invece di stare a caricare video su video e a fare riunioni, vadano in TV, sui giornali e per radio a comunicare quello che fanno e la loro visione di paese in modo da poter dare una vera speranza a questo paese

la mia provocazione dovrebbe spronare a chi lavora nel e per il 5stelle a comunicare le loro idee, anche perché se no fanno la figura di quelli che non hanno nulla da dire


----------



## Hammer (4 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> PD romano azzerato , chiesto DA RENZI il commissariamento del suo stesso partito sezione di Roma .



Sono d'accordo. Bisogna dare un segnale forte, fortissimo. I fatti di questi giorni sono GRAVISSIMI


----------



## Hammer (4 Dicembre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il partito del "nuovo astro ascente" Salvini che tuonava contro la corruzione ieri, mi chiedo perché abbia votato no, sarà stato un "gomblotto".



È un vittimista paranoico, non sa nemmeno quello che vota. Forse sa cos'è una intercettazione, ma forse


----------



## Hammer (4 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per ricostruire il tutto: comune di Roma e Regione Lazio in mano (come dico sempre) a premi Nobel stranieri. *Militarizzazione di tutti gli affari politici riguardanti Roma ed il Lazio*.



Aggiungerei lo stesso procedimento per i grossi affari milanesi e lombardi.


----------



## Doctore (4 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh insomma , prova a vedere NCD o qualche gruppo " appena nato "



nuovo l ncd?scherzi?


----------



## Doctore (4 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma se si è appena messo da parte ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2014)

Questa mattina il comune di Roma si sveglia così , intimidazioni a tutti gli esponenti del M5S e biglietti con frasi del tipo " Siete arrivati voi a rovinare tutto ... la pagherete " ... Oppure " Pagherete per aver parlato " ...

Questa è l'Italia signori miei... uno fa il suo dovere è onesto e deve anche subire tutto questo da questi schifosi mafiosi parassiti della società .

qui la foto :


----------



## runner (5 Dicembre 2014)

diciamo che è grazie alla magistratura che questi fatti sono emersi e sono stati acclarati.....

non penso certo che il 5stelle sia stato l'artefice di tutto, comunque solidarietà con chi almeno non è invischiato in certe situazioni!!

secondariamente il pd non poteva non sapere come venissero gestiti questi campi, quindi pure lui c'è dentro


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> diciamo che è grazie alla magistratura che questi fatti sono emersi e sono stati acclarati.....
> 
> non penso certo che il 5stelle sia stato l'artefice di tutto, comunque solidarietà con chi almeno non è invischiato in certe situazioni!!
> 
> secondariamente il pd non poteva non sapere come venissero gestiti questi campi, quindi pure lui c'è dentro



Che il Pd sia implicato in tutto questo è palese.. che anche esponenti di spicco sapessero come girano le cose è palese... 

Ma infatti tu ridi ma me lo sono chiesto anche io perché se la sono presa solo con il M5S .. forse perché hanno chiesto lo scioglimento del comune per mafia.. presumo.. boh..


----------



## runner (5 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che il Pd sia implicato in tutto questo è palese.. che anche esponenti di spicco sapessero come girano le cose è palese...
> 
> Ma infatti tu ridi ma me lo sono chiesto anche io perché se la sono presa solo con il M5S .. forse perché hanno chiesto lo scioglimento del comune per mafia.. presumo.. boh..



si può essere, però mi sembra che se la siano presa con loro per aver dato inizio a tutta l'indagine....

comunque in questi anni la magistratura si è svegliata parecchio, c'è uno scandalo pesante al mese e tutti i giorni arrestano qualcuno, secondo me pure loro che hanno i figli senza lavoro e vedono le porcate che combina certa gente si sono messi ad agire....

di sicuro scioglieranno la giunta e si voterà a marzo non per mafia, ma per "volontà politica"


----------



## Jaqen (5 Dicembre 2014)

Non è che se la stanno prendendo solo con il M5S... Marino è stato costantemente minacciato di morte..


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Dicembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non è che se la stanno prendendo solo con il M5S... Marino è stato costantemente minacciato di morte..



a ok ...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Dicembre 2014)

Intanto spuntano le foto di Marino con Buzzi, quello che dava le tangenti. Ieri Marino diceva che non ci aveva MAI parlato. 

Questo buzzi era pure alla cena di fundraising del Pd a Roma dove c'era anche Renzi.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Dicembre 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Intanto spuntano le foto di Marino con Buzzi, quello che dava le tangenti. Ieri Marino diceva che non ci aveva MAI parlato.
> 
> Questo buzzi era pure alla cena di fundraising del Pd a Roma dove c'era anche Renzi.


Spero venga fuori TUTTO. Ma proprio TUTTO.


----------



## smallball (5 Dicembre 2014)

c'e' chi si meraviglia,ma e' la prassi in Italia


----------



## Blu71 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Che si faccia pulizia, senza riguardi per nessuno.


----------



## smallball (5 Dicembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che si faccia pulizia, senza riguardi per nessuno.


tanto comunque non cambia nulla,e' la prassi in Italia negli ultimi 69 anni


----------



## Blu71 (5 Dicembre 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> tanto comunque non cambia nulla,e' la prassi in Italia negli ultimi 69 anni



....in realtà è prassi da sempre, non solo da 69 anni ...ma questo non significa che non si debba usare la mano pesante.


----------



## smallball (5 Dicembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....in realtà è prassi da sempre, non solo da 69 anni ...ma questo non significa che non si debba usare la mano pesante.



Con l'unica differenza che prima del 1989 a Mr Kissinger tutto cio' andava bene purche' l'Italia si erigesse a baluardo geografico contro l'URSS....


----------



## Hammer (5 Dicembre 2014)

Ragazzi, se Pignatone e i vari addetti riusciranno a scoperchiare il vaso di Pandora può venirne fuori una seconda Tangentopoli.


----------



## Penny.wise (5 Dicembre 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che si faccia pulizia, senza riguardi per nessuno.



sì ma pulizia VERA, ci vorrebbe..non quella morale, ma quella fisica proprio..ormai sono decenni che si sentono sempre le solite storie e rimangono tutti impuniti


----------



## Jaqen (6 Dicembre 2014)

*Spunta il nome di De Rossi nell'indagine*


----------



## Penny.wise (6 Dicembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Spunta il nome di De Rossi nell'indagine*



non mi stupisce, se per caso aprissimo un topic (vista l'importanza si potrebbe anche) su tutte le inchieste di questo tipo col coinvolgimento di calciatori e dirigenti sportivi, in mezz'ora facciamo 100 pagine


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> sì ma pulizia VERA, ci vorrebbe..non quella morale, ma quella fisica proprio..ormai sono decenni che si sentono sempre le solite storie e rimangono tutti impuniti



Tranquillo puoi star sicuro che daranno loro il daspo (cit.)


----------



## Penny.wise (6 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo puoi star sicuro che daranno loro il daspo (cit.)



 magari, invece manco l'allontanamento dalle cariche..se non sbaglio, ad esempio in tema di elezioni a sindaco e in consiglio comunale, chi è indagato *e basta* (come se fosse poco, io non sono mai stato indagato, chissà perchè) non deve essere eletto per un solo mandato..


----------



## Doctore (6 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> magari, invece manco l'allontanamento dalle cariche..se non sbaglio, ad esempio in tema di elezioni a sindaco e in consiglio comunale, chi è indagato *e basta* (come se fosse poco, io non sono mai stato indagato, chissà perchè) non deve essere eletto per un solo mandato..



l indagine puo anche essere fatta anche in malafede eh.
Io sono strasicuro che in mezzo a questa zozzeria ci andra a finire anche gente che non centra nulla.


----------



## Penny.wise (6 Dicembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> l indagine puo anche essere fatta anche in malafede eh.
> Io sono strasicuro che in mezzo a questa zozzeria ci andra a finire anche gente che non centra nulla.



mah, guarda, che i giornali in queste cose ci sguazzino e ci tirino dentro anche chi non c'entra, tanto per far notizia perchè magari si tratta di gente famosa, è fuor di dubbio..
ma non penso che gli inquirenti facciano le indagini così, per finire in un'inchiesta (finirci non per una foto insieme o due chiacchiere al bar, intendo) qualcosa devi aver fatto, sennò invece di indagato saresti semplicemente persona informata sui fatti, al massimo..


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Dicembre 2014)

Aggiornamento delle ultime ore :
Pare che il PD abbia truccato tramite i noti dell inchiesta le primarie a Roma ..


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Dicembre 2014)

verrà l'ora che qualche pazzo ne ammazza qualcuno
e poi vedrete che iniziano a pensarci prima di fare i furbi


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Dicembre 2014)

Intanto a Roma nel consiglio comunale sta succedendo il finimondo ( guardate il video del fatto quotidiano di ieri o L altro ieri )


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2014)

Ma Dibba il piazzista che si sta prendendo tutti i meriti di quello che sta accadendo?!

Ahahahahhahah che squallore per Dio!


----------



## Nicco (9 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento delle ultime ore :
> Pare che il PD abbia truccato tramite i noti dell inchiesta le primarie a Roma ..



Fonte?


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Dicembre 2014)

ma gli sbattessero tutti in carcere senza processo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Fonte?



Un po' ovunque.. se apri adesso il sito del fatto quotidiano o tzetze.it ...


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Un po' ovunque.. se apri adesso il sito del fatto quotidiano o tzetze.it ...



tzetze? Ma per favore....

La m. per eccellenza. Sito dei Casalercio creato solo ed esclusivamente per generare click-bombing. Pura immondizia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> tzetze? Ma per favore....
> 
> La m. per eccellenza. Sito dei Casalercio creato solo ed esclusivamente per generare click-bombing. Pura immondizia.



Beh , organo indipendente .. Punti di vista ... Ma molto meglio della Repubblica o libero


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2014)

Come no...


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come no...



io capisco che la tua soluzione a tutto è la forza armata indipendente che prende roma e manda a casa tutti e prende il comando ma capisci che è impossibile .. 

io fossi inte cercherei qualcosa di più abbordabile.. tipo una forza politica a cui iniziare a fare riferimento.. perché sperare in una cosa utopica non serve a nulla.. 

meglio un movimento che cerca di andare al potere per spazzare via tutto e ripartire da zero che un utopia mai realizzabile.. questa è la mia idea..


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2014)

Lollo, mi sembrate come i testimoni di Geova o i venditori del folletto...


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lollo, mi sembrate come i testimoni di Geova o i venditori del folletto...



Beh adesso non esageriamo.. io vedo che nello scenario politico italiano c'è solo una forza che ha fatto quello che promesso.. soldi restituiti e programma portato aventi in parlamento.. poi come sempre la scelta è soggettiva.. però mi piacerebbe quando si critica ( per te ma vale per tutti ) avere contenuto sulla critica.. la storia di casaleggio e Grillo oramai non regge più.. 

ma a Roma come avete vissuto le vicissitudini del comune ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Dicembre 2014)

Incredibile ragazzi INCREDIBILE , Aprile 2013 : 

Massimo Carminati intercettato dichiara : "Il problema è che non ci stiamo più noi ... una cosa incredibile... Grillo è riuscito a distruggere il Pd". 

E nella intercettazione sostiene che senza il Pd il loro " sistema " sarebbe crollato da li a poco... 

INCREDIBILE .


----------



## Penny.wise (10 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io capisco che la tua soluzione a tutto è la forza armata indipendente che prende roma e manda a casa tutti e prende il comando



magari...purtroppo, però, è appunto impossibile


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Incredibile ragazzi INCREDIBILE , Aprile 2013 :
> 
> Massimo Carminati intercettato dichiara : "Il problema è che non ci stiamo più noi ... una cosa incredibile... Grillo è riuscito a distruggere il Pd".
> 
> ...




Ma quale Carminati? Queste dichiarazioni, riportate solo dal circuito dei siti grillini, le AVREBBE fatte tale Salvatore Buzzi a Carminati.
[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] non riportare notizie non corrette.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quale Carminati? Queste dichiarazioni, riportate solo dal circuito dei siti grillini, le AVREBBE fatte tale Salvatore Buzzi a Carminati.
> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] non riportare notizie non corrette.



ho semplicemente invertito i nomi nel trascriverlo visto che non si possono fare i copia incolla.. il contenuto delle dichiarazioni rimane lo stesso e la gravità della cosa è ancora peggio .. 

se è un problema riportare le notizie del M5S ditemelo così parliamo sono di calcio e sezione della gnocca ..basta solo dirlo..

ps: ilfatto , finanzaonline ecc ecc non mi sembrano un esclusiva del movimento..


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (10 Dicembre 2014)

l'attuale ministro dell'economia è il presidente delle cooperative rosse ed andava a cena con buzzi.

non oso immaginare cosa sarebbe successo se il ministro dell'economia fosse stato brunetta.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (10 Dicembre 2014)

inoltre questo buzzi ha ucciso un suo complice con 24 coltellate. gli fu concessa la grazia da scalfaro.

gli esponenti del pd vanno a cena con un omicida. Berlusconi in confronto è un principiante. andava a cena con 4 ragazzette dai facili costumi


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (10 Dicembre 2014)

e poi scusate dove sono le docufition? dov'è santoro? dov'è travaglio? dov'è il popolo viola? ce l'hanno menata per anni con ruby ora tacciono sullo scoop del secolo?


----------



## James Watson (10 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh adesso non esageriamo.. io vedo che nello scenario politico italiano c'è solo una forza che ha fatto quello che promesso.. soldi restituiti e programma portato aventi in parlamento.. poi come sempre la scelta è soggettiva.. però mi piacerebbe quando si critica ( per te ma vale per tutti ) avere contenuto sulla critica.. la storia di casaleggio e Grillo oramai non regge più..
> 
> ma a Roma come avete vissuto le vicissitudini del comune ?



Tipo l'inceneritore di Parma?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Tipo l'inceneritore di Parma?



Vai tranquillo , metà del tuo partito è in arresto per associazione mafiosa e vieni qui a parlare dell inceneritore .. te lo ripeto sto trucco lo fai da 3 anni... 

pensa ai problemi che avete voi tra un processo per mafia e uno per peculato..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Dicembre 2014)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> e poi scusate dove sono le docufition? dov'è santoro? dov'è travaglio? dov'è il popolo viola? ce l'hanno menata per anni con ruby ora tacciono sullo scoop del secolo?



purtroppo in italia la politica è vissuta come il calcio , se danno rigore alla juve si parla di campionato truccato se lo danno al milan è una svista arbitrale


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (10 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> purtroppo in italia la politica è vissuta come il calcio , se danno rigore alla juve si parla di campionato truccato se lo danno al milan è una svista arbitrale



Non per difendere Berlusconi, però questa e' una bomba atomica e c'è mezzo giornalismo italiano che parla dell'omicidio loris.

addirittura il sindaco che andava in giro con buzzi (mafioso e omicida) passa per la vittima di turno e vuole costituirsi parte civile. questo deve dimettersi subito. anche se è estraneo ai fatti deve dimetteris per manifesta incapacità. i suoi assessori glie la facevano sotto il naso e lui si occupava del divieto di sosta della sua panda rossa


----------



## James Watson (10 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vai tranquillo , metà del tuo partito è in arresto per associazione mafiosa e vieni qui a parlare dell inceneritore .. te lo ripeto sto trucco lo fai da 3 anni...
> 
> pensa ai problemi che avete voi tra un processo per mafia e uno per peculato..



Rilassati Lollo, ti faccio il disegnino: la trollface indica che non era un commento serio il mio, io sulla politica ci so anche scherzare, ogni tanto.


----------



## James Watson (10 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> purtroppo in italia la politica è vissuta come il calcio , se danno rigore alla juve si parla di campionato truccato se lo danno al milan è una svista arbitrale



.
Ed è proprio per questo motivo che sto pensando di seguire le orme di un mio illustre predecessore..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Dicembre 2014)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> Non per difendere Berlusconi, però questa e' una bomba atomica e c'è mezzo giornalismo italiano che parla dell'omicidio loris.
> 
> addirittura il sindaco che andava in giro con buzzi (mafioso e omicida) passa per la vittima di turno e vuole costituirsi parte civile. questo deve dimettersi subito. anche se è estraneo ai fatti deve dimetteris per manifesta incapacità. i suoi assessori glie la facevano sotto il naso e lui si occupava del divieto di sosta della sua panda rossa



C'è addirittura un video dove Marino dice che darà il suo stipendio alla coop di Buzzi LOL

La cosa più drammatica di tutto ciò è che di sicuro funziona così in tutte la città di Italia, chi più chi meno è dentro questo sistema. C'è chi gestisce meglio le ruberie e non si ingozza fino a scoppiare e c'è chi non ha ritegno e magna fino a disastrare tutto.


----------



## Hammer (10 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> .
> Ed è proprio per questo motivo che sto pensando di seguire le orme di un mio illustre predecessore..



Stare sereno?


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (11 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> .
> Ed è proprio per questo motivo che sto pensando di seguire le orme di un mio illustre predecessore..



il tuo illustre chi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> .
> Ed è proprio per questo motivo che sto pensando di seguire le orme di un mio illustre predecessore..



Smacchiare il leopardo ?


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (11 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Smacchiare il leopardo ?



il bersy?


----------



## mandraghe (11 Dicembre 2014)

Avevo letto libri che parlavano dei rapporti delle Coop e dei politici PCI/PDS/DS/PD con mafiosi con la m maiuscola (Provenzano, Mandalà, ecc.), quindi sta cosa che è successa a Roma non mi ha sorpreso per niente...eh ma è solo il centrodx che ha rapporti con la mafia e che ruba...

Continuate a credere alle favolette che vi raccontano Repubblica, La Stampa ecc...

Poi quando sento Marino dire che lui è vittima mi viene da ridere, erano cose risapute, come dimostrano varie dichiarazioni di esponenti del PD stesso, e comunque nel migliore dei casi è stato fesso, ed io non vorrei mai essere governato da un fesso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Avevo letto libri che parlavano dei rapporti delle Coop e dei politici PCI/PDS/DS/PD con mafiosi con la m maiuscola (Provenzano, Mandalà, ecc.), quindi sta cosa che è successa a Roma non mi ha sorpreso per niente...eh ma è solo il centrodx che ha rapporti con la mafia e che ruba...
> 
> Continuate a credere alle favolette che vi raccontano Repubblica, La Stampa ecc...
> 
> *Poi quando sento Marino dire che lui è vittima *mi viene da ridere, erano cose risapute, come dimostrano varie dichiarazioni di esponenti del PD stesso, e comunque nel migliore dei casi è stato fesso, ed io non vorrei mai essere governato da un fesso.



Talmente vittima che il PD ha preso 30mila euro dalla coop per finanziari la campagna elettorale !!! ...
senza vergogna ..senza vergogna ..


----------



## Nicco (12 Dicembre 2014)

Marino c'è dentro fino alla punta dei capelli ragazzi, sono disgustato. 

Non mi sono mai interessato tanto di politica, credo di ricadere nella categorie delle persone che la trovano piuttosto noiosa o faticosa, nel doversi continuamente aggiornare, farsi un'opinione e difenderla ma allo stesso tempo confutarla se ci si accorge essere sbagliata. Ma adesso il mio pensiero sta seriamente cambiando. Non mi sento di avere la forza di sopportare il peso della corruzione e delle facce di bronzo che mi circonderebbero se entrassi in politica in qualche modo, però da veramente onesta persona che mi ritengo (il dissenso è concesso) sento una irrefrenabile voglia di "difendere" il mio paese, l'Italia, che forse non è mai stata unita, non si è mai realizzata se non durante le coppe del mondo di calcio, è veramente arrivata al capolinea. Lo ha già fatto in passato, io non c'ero, a questa fermata sento che dovremmo tutti, me compreso, salire sul treno e farlo ripartire con "energia pulita". Allo stesso tempo sono combattuto dall'idea che possa essere tempo e forza sprecata, ho paura di buttare via il mio tempo, di ritrovarmi perso in mezzo a teste di..., sono sfiduciato. Non ho studiato nulla che concerni la sfera politico-giuridica però ho questa scimmia sulla spalla che mi dice: fai qualcosa scemo!


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Dicembre 2014)

E' una dichiarazione di qualche giorno fa, ma l'ho letta solo stamani... Sono rimasto sconcertato che quest'uomo abbia ancora diritto a parlare

Giuliano Ferrara Direttore del Foglio, a Ballarò (Raitre)
_"Mafia Capitale? Dove sono i morti? Se c’è la mafia, voglio i morti sul selciato, sennò che mafia è?... Questa inchiesta è una bufala.."_


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> E' una dichiarazione di qualche giorno fa, ma l'ho letta solo stamani... Sono rimasto sconcertato che quest'uomo abbia ancora diritto a parlare
> 
> Giuliano Ferrara Direttore del Foglio, a Ballarò (Raitre)
> _"Mafia Capitale? Dove sono i morti? Se c’è la mafia, voglio i morti sul selciato, sennò che mafia è?... Questa inchiesta è una bufala.."_



poi si chiedono perchè i 5 stelle non amano i talk , questo è l'esempio di invitato medio presente nei talk politici , gente messa li per fare audience


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> E' una dichiarazione di qualche giorno fa, ma l'ho letta solo stamani... Sono rimasto sconcertato che quest'uomo abbia ancora diritto a parlare
> 
> Giuliano Ferrara Direttore del Foglio, a Ballarò (Raitre)
> _"Mafia Capitale? Dove sono i morti? Se c’è la mafia, voglio i morti sul selciato, sennò che mafia è?... Questa inchiesta è una bufala.."_



Mamma mia agghiaianDE !!!!! .. Questi sono i personaggi che amano la politica perché la politica li mantiene.. chi volete che compri il giornale di Ferrara ? ... forse 10 mila copie in tutta Italia ? .. non starebbe mai in piedi senza il finanziamento pubblico.. quindi a questo punto rema contro in ogni modo a chi vuole sistemare le cose..


----------



## juventino (15 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> E' una dichiarazione di qualche giorno fa, ma l'ho letta solo stamani... Sono rimasto sconcertato che quest'uomo abbia ancora diritto a parlare
> 
> Giuliano Ferrara Direttore del Foglio, a Ballarò (Raitre)
> _"Mafia Capitale? Dove sono i morti? Se c’è la mafia, voglio i morti sul selciato, sennò che mafia è?... Questa inchiesta è una bufala.."_



Ho dovuto contare fino a 100 per evitare di scrivere qualcosa da ban contro questo grassone.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Dicembre 2014)

Oggi hanno arrestato anche tre ufficiali della Marina che si succhiavano i soldi per del carburante mai acquistato in reltà (7 MILIONI DI EURO) . Questo perché la nave a cui era destinato il carburante era tipo affondanta da non so quanto....


----------



## James Watson (15 Dicembre 2014)

Ferrara non merita nemmeno il mio commento. Essere insulso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ferrara non merita nemmeno il mio commento. Essere insulso.



Pensa che c'è gente che gli da pure retta ..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Dicembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pensa che c'è gente che gli da pure retta ..



Ferrara cerca giustamente di difendere il sistema,
pensa le conseguenze se la gente iniziasse a non fidarsi più della attuale classe politica,
probabilmente cadremmo nelle mani del M5S


----------



## runner (15 Dicembre 2014)

il giorno che verrà fuori che il nano paga sia il ligure che il toscano ci sarà da ridere


----------



## Hammer (15 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> E' una dichiarazione di qualche giorno fa, ma l'ho letta solo stamani... Sono rimasto sconcertato che quest'uomo abbia ancora diritto a parlare
> 
> Giuliano Ferrara Direttore del Foglio, a Ballarò (Raitre)
> _"Mafia Capitale? Dove sono i morti? Se c’è la mafia, voglio i morti sul selciato, sennò che mafia è?... Questa inchiesta è una bufala.."_



No vabbè, ditemi che è Lercio


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> No vabbè, ditemi che è Lercio



Sì, però è lercio proprio lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ferrara non merita nemmeno il mio commento. Essere insulso.



tutto per te :


----------



## Penny.wise (17 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> E' una dichiarazione di qualche giorno fa, ma l'ho letta solo stamani... Sono rimasto sconcertato che quest'uomo abbia ancora diritto a parlare
> 
> Giuliano Ferrara Direttore del Foglio, a Ballarò (Raitre)
> _"Mafia Capitale? Dove sono i morti? Se c’è la mafia, voglio i morti sul selciato, sennò che mafia è?... Questa inchiesta è una bufala.."_



questi sono i giornalisti italiani, o comunque una buona parte che infanga il nome di tutta la categoria..
gente così sarebbe da mettere sotto terra, con la testa di fuori, e fargli la diarrea in faccia..uno spaglio per ogni meldata che ha detto o scritto lui.


----------

